

Ask HN: Do you read a newspaper? - ratsimihah


======
ikt
In Australia newspapers are dominated by low grade churnalism, articles mainly
consisting of hyper mega adjective overload!, poor research and investigation
(choosing to leave it to fact checking websites and media watch to do the real
research), a lot of 'newspaper columnists' are really just overpaid bloggers
who are bad at their jobs or partisan hacks repeating ad lib what their
favourite politician has told them.

So really a newspaper to me is like if you removed all the intelligence from
the internet, and left me with a paper based version of the youtube comment
section. A vapid, 500 words max, poorly researched, poorly written, waste of
time that's not worth the paper it's written on.

~~~
michaelstewart
AFR and the Australian are not bad.

------
fbnt
This is like the 3rd time a similar question get posted on HN this week. BTW
for mainstream news I use my own app: [http://newspo.st](http://newspo.st)

It's a iPhone news aggregator that works in the opposite way of traditional
news reading apps. It uses Twitter as a sort of enhanced RSS feed and ranks
news stories based on how much they are shared in real-time, laying them down
in a newspaper-like format specifically designed for mobile devices.

It's really interesting because it lets you find what's important for people
rather then what matters to newsroom's editors, and it puts you in a whole
different point of view.

The bare bone MVP is currently available in US, UK and Italy. I'll soon
release a new version with categorization and custom topics.

------
ericcumbee
I browse my local paper and our quasi regional paper (Savannah Morning News)
each morning at my coffee shop. I would not use the Atlanta Journal
Constitution our "state paper" to house train a puppy.

------
NovemberWest
Nope. The so-called "news" is generally highly biased towards _bad_ news. It
has a negative slant. I think it actively creates problems in the world.

------
udfalkso
Not directly, but I read online articles from newspapers when they are linked
to from other things that I read regularly (HN, Reddit, FB, RSS Reader, etc.)

------
mcnees287
Financial times daily. Local business newspapers are also good:
[http://www.bcbr.com/](http://www.bcbr.com/)

------
patmcc
Yes, I often read the free local daily - it's short, usually has
local+provincial news, and kills time on transit or waiting in restaurants.

------
fluxon
US West coast: Usually only free papers for short transit rides. Otherwise
I'll occasionally buy a full paper for a long train ride.

------
7402
Daily: New York Times on paper & online, regional newspaper on paper; a few
times per week: Washington Post online.

------
termarks
I read the NY Times, via the Android app. I pay for that, and read other
sources from Reddit, HN, Digg, etc.

------
jackweirdy
The Guardian, roughly every other day. Recently it's been daily though.

------
dmamills
A quick skim through both local news papers, and then I do their crosswords!

------
cafard
Washington Post, NY Times, local free weekly. None front to back.

------
OafTobark
Online versions if that count. Not the physical paper.

------
661016
Does online version count?

